# Belstaff Trialmaster Motorbike Jacket



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Having a clearout at home and found my old Belstaff trialmaster wax motorbike jacket , to be honest its a bit ripped and smelly but still retains its vintage character and charm and still fits after 27 years ! I understand these jackets can be cleaned re waxed and repaired , but I am reluctant to use someone with no recommendations , has any one had one of these jackets or similar repaired or indeed does this type of work . Worth an ask !


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Find a good saddler or perhaps a sailmaker...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Take it to one of the Barbour outlets....they'll clean it and re-wax it.

But why bother? I have both Barbour and Belstaff waxed motorcycle jackets and over trousers....but will never wear them again. I'm fully converted to modern motorcycle clothing despite riding vintage 1930's motorcycles. The Barbour may look good but no way does it keep you warm.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Must be some one on the Internet that deals with these worth a browse , I good friend of mine said that these can fetch a fair bit of money , worth looking into mickey the brindle


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

hmmmmm im thinking.................

maybe a bike forum perhaps?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

On the front page of this months Old Bike Mart:


----------



## vw1978 (Nov 2, 2012)

BE CAREFUL WHO YOU SEND IT TO!!.

My stepdad was given his dads wax Belfast jacket, it was in a right mess, been hanging in the garage for xx amount of years, absolutely ditched on the inside lining and the out side was filthy, it had a few small tears mainly around the pockets and the zip was broken, so he sent it away to a dry cleaning company claiming to specialise in this kind of work, the website was very professional, he also spoke to the guy on the phone who was very convincing and reassuring so he sent the coat away, 4 weeks passed without contact so he phoned up to check on progress and was assured the work was being done, 2 more weeks later the coat returned.....

With the cheapest sh****est zip you've ever seen and the stitching repairs to the pockets looked like a child had done it, and guess what they hadn't touched the coat in terms of cleaning it, not even been wiped, still covered in the same dirt it went with, and the bill for this...Â£80. So he took it as lesson learnt and was just thankful to get the jacket back.

After doing a lot of research on the web we decided to have a go ourselves, this was a few years ago now so I forget where I got the info ( i think theres a you tube video somewhere ) but the coat looks fantastic now, cleaned and rewaxed, I seem to remember it took quite a while to do, a lot of elbow grease and a hair dryer were involved (not to hot though), DONT use detergents, just warm water and lint free cloths with plenty of wiping with firm pressure, you can buy the Belfast wax online. He loves wearing it now and you can't beat the look of these original vintage jackets. Good luck with your jacket, hope it turns out aswell as my stepdads.


----------

